# html mails senden



## paraphan (11. Juli 2002)

hallo, ich habe folgendes problem:
ich arbeite gerade an einem html newsletter. wenn ich diesen dann per
outlook versende und mit outlook wieder empfange, passt alles.

wenn ich aber den newsletter an einen freemail account z.B. hotmail, gmx, yahoo... sende, wird das ganze nur als text mit ein paar html-tags angezeigt.

was mache ich falsch?
ich meine, ich bekomme von anderen anbietern auch html-newsletter, die auch auf den freemail accounts funktionieren...wieso geht meiner nicht??

thanks for help


----------



## kimamil (11. Juli 2002)

*html - email*

zuerst mal hi!!

wahrscheinlich machst du gar nix falsch. es könnte z.B. sein dass hotmail oder was auch immer html-emails ausgeschalten haben oder nicht anzeigen können. viele free-mail-anbieter können nur text und keine html-mails anzeigen!! aba gib doch mal die url deiner site!!


----------



## paraphan (12. Juli 2002)

hallo auch,
danke für die antwort.
aber ich glaube, du hast meinen post nicht so ganz verstanden...
ich habe eine adresse - bei hotmail und yahoo z.B. wenn ich jetzt irgendeinen html-newsletter (z.B. designer in action)bekomme, kann ich den ansehen.
nur wenn ich dann selbst eine html-mail an den freemail account sende, wird das nicht angezeigt.

was brauche ich denn eigentlich für ne infrastruktur, wenn ich einen newsletter versenden will? geld spielt keine rolle


----------



## Samuel (12. Juli 2002)

um html-emails immer als html-emails ankommenzulassen musst du den datentyp des emails festlegen - standartmässiges ist es TEXT/PLAIN also purer Text du musst also diesen Datentyp ändern
am einfachsten maschst du das einfach wenn du das ganze mit PHP verschickst!

geh auf suchen und schon haste 100threads die das gleiche thema behandeln

greetZZzz


----------



## paraphan (12. Juli 2002)

also ich hab das format auf HTML gestellt, es geht aber trotzdem
nicht...

muss ich vielleicht das Anlagenformat umstellen?

-Unbekannt

Wählen Sie diese Option, wenn Ihnen das Format der Anlage nicht bekannt ist.

-MIME

Wählen Sie diese Option, wenn die Anlage im MIME-Format gespeichert werden soll.

-UUENCODE

Wählen Sie diese Option, wenn die Anlage im UUENCODE-Format gespeichert werden soll.

-BINHEX

Wählen Sie diese Option, wenn die Anlage im UUENCODE-Format und/oder im BinHex-Format für Macintosh-Dateien gespeichert werden soll.

wenn ja, auf was?


----------

